# cryptelytrops albolabris



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

This is one of my babies...just shed tonight!!


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

very nice, this species has been on the top of my list when i get my DWAL.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks...you should see him in real life!


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice Mark , congrat's mate. However, your him is a her

All the best,
Al


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Very nice looking snake you have there! sorry for the noob question, but what is the common name?


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

kenneally1 said:


> what is the common name?


Hi,
It's a White Lipped Tree Viper

Cheers,
Al


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

they are also known as bamboo vipers and dont know the sex yet but brian petrie is gonna help me to prob the snake. i know some can tell just by looking but it's always best to prob to be certain


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

how big is she mate?


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

SiUK said:


> how big is she mate?


 i will go measure the skin she shed last night as this should give an idea cus obviously i have not put a tape along her


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice snake Mark, Have fun probing


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

the skin is 3ft long


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

so probably about 2ft then, I only wondered because obviously males are much smaller


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

SiUK said:


> so probably about 2ft then, I only wondered because obviously males are much smaller


 yea at a guess i would say she is between 2ft and 2ft 6 ins


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi mark,
You really do not need to probe this snake , it's 100% fem as explained in the PM.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

Al Hyde said:


> Hi mark,
> You really do not need to probe this snake , it's 100% fem as explained in the PM.
> 
> Cheers,
> Al


thanks i will save her the stress and me the worry


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, Here you go

Typical female like yours
Thicker set , attains a larger size than males
Females have a lemon/off white stripe or no stripe









Male
Usually max out at about 18 inches -2 foot , alot thinner than females , darker green and has a clear white stripe down the side (sorry the white stripe was over exposed in this pic, but you can see it below the eye)

Glad to have helped Mark
Any probs with her husbandry or anything similar just give me a shout
Al


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

Al Hyde said:


> Ok, Here you go
> 
> Typical female like yours
> Thicker set , attains a larger size than males
> ...


 thanks mate you've helped loads and will probably get a few more questions thrown your way as long as you dont mind of course :whistling2:


----------

